# Joint compound in a box?



## Leal (Jun 7, 2008)

Ive been using the premixed joint compound that is in a plastic bag, and is put in a cardboard box. Every time i use it i make sure that i close the bag good. When i go back to using it the next day or so, some of it dries to the side of the bag, and crumbles in to the rest of it. What can i do to prevent this?
Ive noticed that this stuff is pretty thick to begin with. Do i need to add a little water to it before using it?


----------



## SeattleDIY (Jun 7, 2008)

get the bucket instead. After you use it just put a little water on top and close the lid. when you are ready to use just pour out the water and the top layer will be as good as new.

Unless I use the whole box of mud all at one session I don't even bother with it.

most of the time just mix it with a paddle mixer and it should be good to go.


----------



## TaskBoy (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Leal, I used to use the box kind but now use the bucket as SeattleDIY mentioned. Either way, premix is a tad thick. I add a little water to make it like thick whipping cream or runny peanut butter. It goes on and feathers better like that. My next job I am going to try the mix-your-own stuff like the pros.


----------



## SeattleDIY (Jun 8, 2008)

I sometimes use setting compound for the first coat on small jobs. for patching, setting compound is all i use. it shrinks less than  the drying type.

Doing drywall well takes lot of experience,in fact I would call it an art.

oh yeah,after you finish with the bucket it makes a great carryall. Whoever invented the 5 gal bucket should get  the nobel prize.


----------



## plasterguy (Jun 29, 2008)

I always buy joint compound in a box, as it is per unit cheaper than the five gallon bucket.  But the key is, never try to work out of the plaster bag in the box.  No matter how careful you are, you will have dried fritters getting into the wet stuff and raising heck with your work when you try to spread the mud.

Take the plastic bag out of the box and dump the mud into a five gallon bucket.  Squeeze out the remainder from the bag.  Now you have bucket mud without paying for the bucket.  But, if you are short of buckets, then by all means buy your mud in the bucket container.  You never have too many buckets!!!  Right?.

Just keep the sides of the bucket wiped clean, and a little water on top when you finish for the day will keep a dried crust from forming.  A lid is not a bad idea either.


----------

